# [V] div. PS3 Games



## sandman2003 (12. Dezember 2013)

Verkaufe einige PS3 Games:

1) Metal Gear Solid Legacy 35 €

MGS 1 und die VR Missionen sind aktiviert. 

2) The Last of Us. 25€

3 ) God of War 1 und 2 Collection für Ps3 10€

4) InFamous 1 (englische Version) 10 €

5) Uncharted 2 10 €

6) Uncharted 3 15 €


Gruß


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Dezember 2013)

lol, im Gamestar Forum wurde ich wegen einem identischen Post GEBANNT 


LOL


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Gamestar stinkt ja auch.


----------



## svd (12. Dezember 2013)

Trotzdem könntest du ihn als CO ruhig bannen.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich musste in den letzten 2 Wochen schon so einige Leute bannen. Das reicht erstmal.


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Trotzdem könntest du ihn als CO ruhig bannen.


 

CO??? 

waaaaaas???^^


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2013)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> CO???


 Dein Herr und Meister.


----------



## sandman2003 (12. Dezember 2013)

ich kniee nieder... in tiefer Erfurcht^^

ach Community Offiice.. immer diese Akronyme^^

Ja, wie affig... weil ich eine ausländische Version von einem NICHT INDIZIERTEN Spiel angeboten habe^^


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Dein Herr und Meister.


 
Nur ein Meister des Bösen Darth


----------



## Exar-K (12. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Darth


 Diesen Titel habe ich nie getragen.


----------



## sandman2003 (13. Dezember 2013)

mensch, ich denk immer, hier hat jemand an nem Spiel Interesse^^


----------



## Kreon (15. Dezember 2013)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> lol, im Gamestar Forum wurde ich wegen einem identischen Post GEBANNT
> 
> 
> LOL


 
Willkommen im Club, hatte auch mal ein USK 6 Spiel in der ausländischen Version im Angebot und wurde hochkant rausgeschmissen. 
Du kannst Dich ja wieder bei mir melden, wenn der Preis für Uncharted 2 auf 5 Euro gesunken ist, vielleicht zu Weihnachten 2014 oder so.


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2013)

Och, nicht so knausrig. Der Zehner (inkl.?) für "Uncharted 2" geht in Ordnung (obwohl es neu ca. 12€ kostet).
Ziemlich gewaltlastig, aber eindeutig der Höhepunkt Naughty Dogs bisheriger Werke (ab da begann die Tendenz zu Multiplayer Inhalten samt DLC Flut...)
Die Perfektion von Motion Capturing und Voice Acting setzt sich sogar in den, kleinen aber feinen, Koop Missionen fort. 
In einer gut sortierte PS3 Bibliothek gehört dat Teil einfach mit zu.


----------



## Kreon (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß, hab alle Teile gespielt und den 2. 3 Mal. Ist ja auch der beste! Leider habe ich es wieder verkauft und bräuchte es jetzt nur für meine Sammlung. Aber die kann ich auch noch nächstes Jahr komplettieren. Sagte, ja dass Du dich wieder melden kannst


----------

